# Betta Not Eating



## fishi91 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I am very worried about my betta because he hasnt eaten in about 5 days and that is _very_ unusual for him. He swims up to the top, grabs a granule of food, holds it in his mouth for a second then spits it out  im really worried. I have tried feeding him flakes, brine shrimp, even algea flake food (he ate it a few times when i had my cory a month ago). Should i get some blood worms to tempt his appetite??? I removed him from the tetra tank because he was chasing my flame tetra and trying to bite it for a couple days and the filter bothered him. If anyone has any ideas i would be delighted to try them
Thank you
oh! PS there are ity bity bubbles at the top of his tank since i came home today. I dont know if that means anything but i thought i would tell you.
Thanks again


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Well bubble is normally a good thing.When bettas breed they first blow a nest,used to hold eggs.Maybe the move messed with him or is there any signs on infection,cloudy eyes ect.It may be stress but 5 days seems like alot.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Sometimes they just are picky. I found that a lot of bettas do this with most betta food brands, but I've never had a betta reject Hikari Betta Bio-Gold.


----------



## fishi91 (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok ill try that. Oh and just a quick question, why would a betta build a bubble nest if there are no females in sight??


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

just because-- and he's content.


----------



## fishi91 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well thats good! I was worried he was unhappy 
Oh and good news i got him to eat brine shrimp yesterday and today but i was wondering, how many seperate brine shrimp should a betta eat for one feeding?


----------

